# Help with forming a bike team please.



## mtmedic (Mar 12, 2008)

I am investigating what all would be needed to assemble a two person ALS/BLS bike team for our company.  I would appreciate any info any of you could provide.

I need to know it all:

What bikes?

What packs?

What ALS/BLS supplies and how much of each do you carry?

How do you divide up the supplies between bikes?

What size o2 and how do you restock/refill it while out on patrol?

What lights?

Are sirens beneficial?

What defibrillators?  AED or manual?

What types of uniforms you prefer?

What specialty supplier you use for this equipment?

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 12, 2008)

The company I work for has just shut down our bike unit. We called it B.E.A.T
(Bike emergency assessment team). We almost never used it and maintaining the separate ambulance/support vehicle along with the bikes got to be to much. I would concentrate on stand by medical instead.

From what I do remember, our BEAT unit had a support vehicle and 3 BLS bikes and 1 ALS bike. The bikes had bags attached to the back which were specifically made for the purpose, I can try and get pictures next time I end up at our orange county station.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 12, 2008)

The lights and sirens for bikes are not a bad idea for clearing crowds, and we wore T Shirts that say "Priority One Medical Transport EMT"


----------



## daedalus (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.able2products.com/Update/26_1705.htm


----------



## MtJerry (Mar 12, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> I am investigating what all would be needed to assemble a two person ALS/BLS bike team for our company.  I would appreciate any info any of you could provide.
> 
> I need to know it all:
> 
> ...



In Great Falls?????????  Or are you cooking something else up??


----------



## mtmedic (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes in Great Falls.  We were thinking of public events.  Possibilities could include the Ice Breaker, State Fair, Parades, 4th of July and things of this nature.  It would be a great pr and a way to visit with the community and let them know we are active in it. 

 We would only need two bikes and then we would have one of rigs respond to transport and assume care.  No support vehicle would be needed as the station is well located and if needed we have a Tahoe we could use.

Remember this is a thought and we are thinking about this and working out the logistics.


----------



## mtmedic (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess that last statement was a little redundant.  Any one else have any input on this???


----------



## MtJerry (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea.  Gonna be a BLS team, with ALS back-up with a call rig?


----------



## Jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Look at the IPMBA EMS page - http://www.ipmba.org/ems.htm

Talk with IPMBA. They have LOTS of information to send you on starting a bike team. I've gotten some of it at various times.


----------



## mtmedic (Mar 12, 2008)

MtJerry said:


> Sounds like a good idea.  Gonna be a BLS team, with ALS back-up with a call rig?




Right now we are thinking ALS because that is who is interested and all levels of care can then be initiated without delay.  

I would like to find out what monitor ALS bike teams use.  We need something rugged with functions beyond an AED.

Thanks Jon for the tip...


----------



## seanm028 (Mar 13, 2008)

For lights and sirens, I would recommend Cycle Siren (cyclesiren.com).  I am using them for a University EMS group that is going to have primary response on bicycles, and I know of other collegiate EMS groups that use them.  The owner is also a nice guy.


----------



## sdopsmgr (Mar 13, 2008)

*Bike Team*

Good evening!

I have started 2 Bike Teams over the years....

Bike Teams are effective both at the ALS & BLS Level.... I guess the best way to start would be to ask if your agency or company is willing to approve funds to get the group started or is it volunteer and by donation?

Once I know this, then I can easily point you in the right direction....


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> Right now we are thinking ALS because that is who is interested and all levels of care can then be initiated without delay.
> 
> I would like to find out what monitor ALS bike teams use.  We need something rugged with functions beyond an AED.
> 
> Thanks Jon for the tip...


For functions beyond an AED - look at the LifePak 1000 - that can be used to monitor and defib.


----------



## mtmedic (Mar 14, 2008)

Jon - Does the LP 1000 have just fast patches or does it have standard leads as well?  Is there a printer on it and will it pace if need be?  The defib is the most important part, I am just looking for more options.  I looked it up the other day but didn't get a lot of time to really read up on it.

Right now as for funds I think if I can get some bikes donated or at cost then I think I will have a better chance getting this off the ground.  I am going to talk to Scheels here in town and see if they would be willing to help us we the bikes.  Even if they give a good price that would still help.  Then we would need to get all the gear to out fit them.  I also need to figure out what size bikes to get.  We would like to get two but that would limit us on who would or could perform on this bike team.


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2008)

Phillips's FR2 and the LP1000 both come with 3-lead setups for monitoring, if you get the right setup.


----------

